

Mathemagician Martin Gardner dies - ukdm
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37301801/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other items, some with comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371335>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372045>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372976>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1373809>

